# Deleting Stubborn Registry Files(RESOLVED)



## tjo (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm unable to install new internet security because it says I already have bitdefender 9 on my computer (havn't had it for over a year now).

I have deleted the program folders and followed a guide to deleting any related files in the registries, but when I run 'find' in the registries for 'bitdefender' there are a number of files which it won't allow me to delete, giving the message 'Error deleting values: unable to delete all specified values'.

These are the files:

Name	Type	Data
DeviceDesc	Reg_SZ	BitDefender Firewall TDI Filter
DeviceDesc	Reg_SZ	BitDefender Scan Server
DeviceDesc	Reg_SZ	BitDefender Desktop Update Service
DeviceDesc	Reg_SZ	BitDefender Virus Shield
DeviceDesc	Reg_SZ	BitDefender Communicator

If anybody could give me any hints as to how to get rid of these files it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

TJO


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Try A program like CCleaner Which can be found Here. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4191.html
It will clean the registry.


----------



## tjo (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I ran the program and cleared all the things it found, but then ran another search of the registries and the files were still there :4-dontkno 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

OK then...perhaps you will be able to manually remove them with this tool. (The free version) http://www.pcmedixwebs.com/jv16.htm


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Right click on the ones that won't go away and click "Permissions".

Make sure your user group (or you) have Full Control.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Follow hopper's advice and you should get it sorted but be sure to back up tyhe registry keys before deleting them....just incase


----------



## tjo (Oct 22, 2006)

hopper said:


> Right click on the ones that won't go away and click "Permissions".
> 
> Make sure your user group (or you) have Full Control.


That did the trick! I got rid of them, only problem is, I still can't install my new internet security software because it says BitDefender 9 is still on my computer! Argh!!!

Nothing in the registry shows up when I search for 'bitdefender', and there doesn't seem to be anything I can see in program files etc, if anybody can think of what I might be missing could you please let me know?

Thanks,

TJO


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried searching the registry for softwin?

Also, check BitDefender's website as they may have a tool which you can use to manually remove registry entries.


----------



## tjo (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've deleted all things 'Softwin' related aswell. I just had a look on the site and came across some good articles with instructions which look like they will get it done. Thanks very much :grin:


----------

